# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Манифест мужчины

## Justin

В надежде, что женщины этого мира нас поймут, хотя надежды этой так мало.... 
Женщина, девушка, невеста, жена, любовница и все остальные женщины!
1.Если ты думаешь, что ты толстая, то скорее всего, так и есть! 
Не спрашивай меня почему, я отказываюсь отвечать на вопрос.

2.Если чего-то хочешь, достаточно об этом попросить. Чтобы не было неясности: 
мы, мужчины, очень просты.Мы не понимаем и не любим тонких закамуфлированных 
вопросов.Закамуфлированны   вопросов не существует, закамуфлированных вопросов, 
задаваемых обходными путями, так же не существует.Скажи просто, в чем дело.

3. Если ты задаешь вопрос, на который не ожидаешь ответа, то не удивляйся, если 
услышишь ответ, которого не хотела бы услышать вообще. 

4. Мы ПРОСТЫ.Если я прошу, чтобы ты мне подала хлеб, то я не имею в виду ничего 
другого.Это не обвинение в том, что на столе нет хлеба.Не существует ни двойных 
значений, ни скрытых обвинений.Мы действительно просты. 

5. Мы ПРОСТЫ.Нет никакого смысла спрашивать о чем я думаю! 96,5% всего времени 
мужчины думают о сексе.Нет, мы не извращенцы, это просто то, что мы любим больше 
всего. 

6. Мы Просты.Иногда я не думаю о ТЕБЕ.В этом нет ничего плохого.Привыкни к этому, 
пожалуйста.Не спрашивай меня, о чем я размышляю, разве что ты готова поговорить 
о политике, экономике, философии, о футболе, водке, рыбалке, сиськах, жопах или о 
машинах. 

7. Пятница-Суббота-Воскресенья=нажраться до отвала=друзья=футбол по телевизору= 
пиво=плохое поведение.Это как полнолуние или прилив и отлив.Этого нельзя избежать! 

8. Хождение по магазинам - не развлечение и никогда, никогда, никогда им не будет!!! 

9. Куда бы мы ни шли, одежа, которая на тебе в данный момент, очень тебе идет.Клянусь! 

10. У тебя достаточное количество одежды и обуви.Плачь в этом случае просто шантаж. 
Доведение себя до банкротства не является доказательством моей любви к Тебе. 

11. У большей части мужчин - только 3 пары обуви.Повторяю: мы ПРОСТЫ.Как тебе 
приходит в голову мысль, что я могу знать, какая из твоих 30 пар обуви как раз 
подходит к этому костюму? 

12. Простые ответы ДА или НЕТ абсолютно достаточны, независимо от того, какой вопрос 
был задан! 

13. Если у тебя есть проблема, попроси меня только о том, чтобы тебе помочь, а не о том 
чтобы тебе посочувствовать, как это делают твои подруги. 

14. Головная боль, которая длится 8 недель, это не головная боль! Выберись, в конце 
концов, черт возьми, к врачу! 

15. Если я скажу что-то, что можно интерпретировать двояко, и одна из этих интерпретаций 
может тебя обеспокоить или опечалить, то выбери вторую интерпретацию! 

16. ВСЕ мужчины видят только 16 цветов.Персик - это фрукт, а не цвет! 

17. И что это вообще за цвет такой "пергамон"?И как это, черт возьми, пишется? 

18. Пиво мы любим также, как вы любите сумочки.Вы этого не понимаете, мы тоже. 

19. Если я тебя спрашиваю, что случилось, а ты отвечаешь "нет, ничего" - то я тебе 
верю и веду себя так, как будто все в таком же порядке, как было до этого! 

20. Не спрашивай меня: "Тебе хорошо со мной?".Будь уверена, что если бы было иначе, 
меня с тобой давно бы не было! 

21. Главное правило:в случае наименьшего сомнения, о чем бы не шла речь:выбирай 
самое простое объяснение! 

МЫ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПРОСТЫЕ!!!

----------

